
Keyboards are designed completely wrong - walterbell
https://asciilog.wordpress.com/2019/04/05/keyboards-are-designed-completely-wrong/
======
xs83
The modern keyboard is a throwback from Typewriters, Typewriters had a
specific layout to actually SLOW your typing down so that the print arms
didn't get jammed by ensuring that letters that are often used together
translate to print hammers being fired at as large a distance as possible.

Unfortunately it is pervasive, I have often been tempted to learn Dvorak or
one of the 'faster' keyboards but just imagining the annoyance when having to
go back to a normal QWERTY puts me right off!

~~~
Doxin
Typewriters have a layout to prevent the hammers from jamming by spacing
common keys out farther, they are _not_ designed to slow down typing.

Due to the mechanics in a typewriter two keys close together have a much
larger range of movement where they interfere than two keys far away. A hammer
will have to move almost entirely back to its rest position if an adjacent
hammer is to not run into it. On the other hand it would have to move only
half an inch to get out of the way of a hammer on the other side of the
typewriter.

------
tauchunfall
>Get rid of CAPS LOCK! It’s a useless key.

The ESC key on the MacBook touch bar gives no tactile feedback. Since I'm
using the Esc key for Vim command mode quite a lot I've assigned Esc to Caps
Lock. Changing modifier keys on macOS is actually easy. Unfortunately it's not
that easy on Android devices (without root) where I use Termux terminal
emulator and my Microsoft foldable keyboard. With muscle memory I press the
Caps Lock key now a lot.

~~~
beatgammit
Muscle memory is one reason why I chose to disable my caps lock instead of
remapping. I use other computers enough that it would present a problem, so my
caps lock just doesn't do anything on my computers.

That being said, I've never used the new touch bar and may consider making a
similar decision if it really does suck that much. Honestly, I prefer to just
not buy stuff like that.

------
arunc
I use i3wm with just keyboard and I found it really difficult to use the Mac
keyboard with the control key missing on one side. I use the control key on
the left + the keys on the right and vice versa.

I've always wondered how people are productive with a missing key.

------
samus
The article very much sounds like a checklist on how to design one's own
keyboard layout. Only few of the items really require building your own
keyboard.

